#  Krankenpflege >   Kompressionsstrümpfe nach Varizen-OP Tag und Nacht? >

## turbogirl

Hallo,
durch Stripping wurde mir eine Krampfader entfernt. Im Krankenhaus sagte man mir, ich müsste die Kompressionsstrümpfe am Tag und in der Nacht tragen und das 2 Wochen lang. Ich habe vom Krankenhaus die weißen Strümpfe mitbekommen. Diese schneiden an den Knöcheln und in der Kniekehle ein. Das Tragen auch noch in der Nacht ist unzumutbar. Was passiert, wenn ich die Strümpfe nicht in der Nacht trage? Ja, und was passiert, wenn die Strümpfe einschneiden? Bieten diese Strümpfe überhaupt die notwendige Kompression? Ich fühle mich gar nicht gut beraten, deshalb ist meine Unsicherheit sehr groß. Dadurch entstehen immer mehr Fragen. Mein Hausarzt ist damit überfordert. Im rechten Bein (nicht operiertes Bein) habe ich im Ruhezustand Schmerzen. Was ist zu tun? Worin könnte die Ursache liegen? 
Vielen Dank!

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Turbogirl, ich bin ganz neu hier.
Mir wurden vor 14 Jahren ein Menge Krampfadern entfernt; mit 60 Schnitten ging ich heim. Ich weiß von damals nur, dass die Leute am nichtoperierten Bein einen weißen Kompressionsstrumpf anhatten. Mit wurden beide Beine operiert, ich durfte so bald wie möglich wieder aufstehen, herumlaufen und auch duschen. Mein Phlebologe war der Meinung, die Strümpfe oder Verbände seien nicht mehr nötig, da man ja keine Krampfadern mehr hatte.
Normale Kompressionsstrumpfhosen musste ich jahrelang tragen, bis ich die Nase voll hatte und mich operieren ließ. Das war nicht immer angenehm, besonders im Sommer. Mir wurde gesagt, dass man sie morgens anziehen soll, wenn die Beine noch nicht angelaufen sind, und abends wieder ausziehen, wenn man ins Bett geht. 
Zu deinen Fragen: - Wenn die Strümpfe einschneiden, dann können sie wiederum die Durchblutung blockieren. Darum sollten sie immer individuell angepasst sein. - Die weißen Strümpfe sind relativ dünn im Gegensatz zu den angepassten. Man lässt sie im Krankenhaus die Patienten anziehen, wenn sie frisch operiert sind, weil da die Thrombosegefahr bzw. Emboliegefahr erhöht ist; deshalb bekommen sie auch die täglichen Spritzen. Aber sobald man wieder fit ist und beim Laufen die Venenpumpe wieder voll aktiviert ist, braucht man normalerweise nichts mehr. - Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass über Nacht ohne Strümpfe was passieren kann, wenn du tagsüber wieder normal läufst. Es ist jedoch ratsam, den Lattenrost (wenn möglich) am Fußteil höherzustellen, so dass das Blut gut zurücklaufen kann. Ich habe auch ein Venenkissen, das anatomisch geformt ist, mit dem ich meine Beine besser hochlagern kann. 
Ist dein rechtes Bein auch schon auf Krampfader untersucht worden? Wenn nicht, dann mal los! Könnte sein, dass da auch was ist. Bei mir haben die Krampfadern auch in Ruhe mehr weh getan als bei Bewegung. Wenn das ok ist, gibt es genügend andere Ursachen. Du kannst mir ja noch mal den Schmerz besser beschreiben (stechend, ziehend, brennend, wo genau usw). Ich würde das mal genau beobachten, evtl. ein Schmerztagebuch führen und dann mal deswegen zum Arzt gehen, wenn es nicht aufhört. Venenschmerzen kann man gut beikommen mit Venensalben oder Venentabletten, die gleiche Wirkung hat aber auch kaltes Wasser. Entweder abduschen oder Wassertreten von Kneipp, das hat mir gut geholfen. 
Jetzt erhole dich erst mal von der OP,  manchmal ist es wirklich ein psychisches Problem, dass man Angst hat, wieder was zu bekommen und prompt tut dann gleich was weh. Mach dir keine Sorgen, entspann dich und freu dich, dass du die OP hinter dir hast. 
Ich hoffe, dir etwas geholfen zu haben.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## turbogirl

Hallo Nachtigall,
schön dass du auf diese Seite gefunden hast. Zu lange bin ich auch noch nicht hier. Bin aber sehr dankbar über diese Möglichkeit des Austauschs. Natürlich hast du mir geholfen. Jede Meinungsäußerung, jede Erfahrung, jeder Tipp und jeder Wunsch hilft ein Stück weiter. 
Das rechte Bein wurde im Sommer untersucht und vor 2 Jahren eine Krampfader entfernt. Im Sommer wurde nichts bewegendes festgestellt, außer meiner bereits bekannten vorhandenen Venenschwäche. Die Schmerzen beginnen, sobald ich die Beine hochlege. Schmerzen im Bereich der Wade und des Schienbeins. Es ist ein "reißen". 
Vielen Dank für deine Tipps und Wünsche!!!!
Gruß Turbogirl

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Turbogirl,
ein reißender Schmerz hört sich nicht nach Krampfadern an, eher nach was Rheumatischem. Ich habe als Grunderkrankung Rheuma und kenne reißende Schmerzen zur Genüge, nur nicht da, wo du sie hast. Ich habe früher erfolgreich homöopatische Mittel angewandt(, bis die Krankheit zu aggressiv wurde und das nicht mehr half). Ich habe damals "Rhus toxicodendron D6" eingenommen. Dosierung: 3xtgl 5 Tropfen oder 5 Globuli oder 1 Tablette (ist alles gleich, nur dass in den Tropfen Alkohol ist). Du kannst es ja mal ausprobieren, kosten nur ein paar Euro, und evtl. auch eine Voltaren-Salbe o. ä. Wenn es das richtige ist, sollte man nach ein paar Tagen eine deutliche Besserund spüren. Ansonsten sollte ein Arzt das mal richtig untersuchen, evtl. mit Röntgen oder Ultraschall. 
Liebe Grüße und schönen Tag noch!
Nachtigall

----------


## turbogirl

Hallo Nachtigall, 
danke noch mal für deine Hinweise. Schaust du dir auch mal bitte meinen Beitrag "Probleme in der Kniekehle nach OP" an. Vielleicht hast du auch dort Hinweise für mich, die mir weiterhelfen. 
Auch von mir liebe Grüße 
turbogirl

----------


## MamaCita

Hallo ihr zwei,  
ich hatte am Mittwoch meine 2 Varzien-OP oder Venen - OP oder wie man es noch nennt. 
Diesmal am linken Bein (letztes Jahr war es das rechte) ich habe es ambulant machen lassen. 
Es verlief alles SUPER... Und den Kompressionsstrumpf muss ich nur tagsüber tragen etwa 6 Wochen lang. 
Die erste Nacht musste ich ihn auch tragen , dass war die Hölle. 
Jetzt wollte ich euch was fragen, ich vergaß oder besser gesagt ich traute mich nicht meinen Arzt zu fragen aus Angst das er schimpft  :Grin:  hehe Spaß ... Aber ich gehe in 2 Wochen auf eine Hochzeit wo ich gerne hohe Schuhe tragen würde und auch mal andere Strümpfe , z.B. Hautfarbene da ich ein Kleid anziehen wollte und es halt mit dicken schwarzen Stümpfen nach nix aussieht, jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr mir helfen könnt ? 
Kann ich einfach solche kaufen wo drauf steht Stützstrümpfe oder ist dies keine gute Idee  :Huh?:  
Weil ich Angst habe das dann was schief gehen wird, wenn ich a) hohe Schuhe trage und b) nicht die Kompressionsstrümpfe die mir verschrieben wurde sondern irgendwelche Stützstrümpfe ??  
Wäre euch dankbar für die Hilfe und entschuldigt das ich einfach so reinplatze 
Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende 
MamaCita

----------


## turbogirl

Hallo MamaCita, 
so weit ich weiß, sind hohe Schuhe Gift für unsere belasteten Beine und nicht zu empfehlen. Stützstrümpfe bringen nicht die notwendige Kompression und sind ebenfalls nicht zu empfehlen. Man kann über die Kompressionsstrümpfe eine Feinstrumpfhose ziehen. Aber wie das dann ausschaut, wenn eine schwarze Hose darunter ist,. weiß ich nicht. Haben Sie flachgestrickte oder rundgestrickte Strümpfe. Die Flachgestrickten sind doch wesentlich dicker. Ja, ansonsten eine Hose anziehen- da gibt es doch auch schicke Kombi-möglichkeiten.
Viel Spaß bei der Hochzeit!
turbogirl

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo MamaCita,
dein "Reinplatzen" macht nichts, das Thema passt halt gerade. 
Stützstrümpfe sind tatsächlich nicht so effektiv wie Kompressionsstrümpfe. Letztere beugen nach einer OP neuen Kampfadern vor. Ich musste nach meiner OP keine mehr anziehen, so meinte der Phlebologe, weil ja keine Krampfadern mehr da waren, die stützen brauchten (jeder Arzt hat da seine Ansichten). Ich hatte sie nur in den Jahren zuvor an, weil ich sonst vor Schmerzen nicht mehr hätte laufen können.  
Zur Hochzeit würde ich persönlich schon Stützstrümpfe in der passenden Farbe anziehen. - Sieht man von der OP noch was? Ich war damals voller schwarzer Hämatome und Narben (60), da hätte ich eh kein Kleid angezogen, denn die hätten durch die Strümpfe durchgeschaut. Es müssten vielleicht nicht unbedingt hohe Schuhe sein, die sowieso ungesund sind, nicht nur wegen der Krampfadern, 3- 4 cm wären ideal. Aber für dich also junge Frau würde ich sagen: Achte auf deine Körpersignale, und wegen der paar Stunden würde ich es nicht ganz so eng sehen. Du merkst dann selber, ob es dir gut tut oder ob du es dir das nächste Mal anders überlegst.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------


## ullrichkatz

wenn die Strümpfe nicht passen , mußt du dich im Krankenhaus beschweren- geht gar nicht , ist aber leider Realität...in meiner Klinik machen wir für 9 Tage Kompressionsverbände, da hat kein Pat. Schmerzen.Die weissen Ko.strümpfe bieten keine ausreichende Kompression !!! sind nur beim liegenden Pat.gedacht zur Thrombosevorbeugung.
Du aber sollst viel laufen,da sind Verbände besser oder die normalen Ko.strümpfe .Einschneiden ? dann lieber weglassen und zum Arzt gehen, der soll Ko.verbände machen,oder KO.STRÜMPFE AUFSCHREIBEN, schlechte Betreuung durch dein Krankenhaus , ich bin empört...
wegen dem rechten Bein SOFORT kontrollieren lassen,dass keine tiefe Thrombose vorliegt !!!

----------


## ullrichkatz

das hätte man auch in 1 OP -Sitzung machen können ,machen wir immer -wenn nötig .Ambulant wird fast regelmässig 2 x operiert , das finde ich schwachsinnig.2xStress,2x Wickeln ,2x veröden , geht alles in 1 Sitzung , nach 9 Tagen ist alles vorbei...soviel zu ambulant/ stationär....wenn beide Beine dran sind , machen wir es ca.3-5 Tage stationär , dann am 9.Tag Fäden raus , vorher Restverödung , fertig.Wir wickeln auch 3x täglich und Lymphamt ,dadurch haben die Pat.praktisch keine Schmerzen.

----------


## turbogirl

Hallo Herr Katz,
vielen Dank für ihre Antworten. Ich war inzwischen beim Arzt. Die Duplex-Sonografie brachte  keine Thrombose zum Vorschein. Nun bin ich erst mal beruhigt. Aber die Schmerzen sind stärker geworden und dauerten die ganze letzte Nacht. Tja, die Ursachen können ja sehr vielschichtig sein. Mein Hausarzt ist etwas überfordert, wie immer. Aber noch mal wechseln kann ich nicht, da hier alle Praxen überlaufen sind und ich nirgendwo angenommen werde. Schlimm!
Viele Grüße turbogirl

----------


## ullrichkatz

hallo,kann eure Sorgen gut verstehen,bin seit 22 Jahren Chef einer Venenklinik , weisse Ko.strümpfe taugen nach Krampfaderop nix ! zu schwacher Druck . Besser Kompressionsverbände, wir machen es sogar mehrfach täglich, unsere Pat.haben fast keine Schmerzen dadurch , 
warum wurden nicht beide Beine gleichzeitig operiert ? ist ja keinesfalls billiger , 2x ambulant Op + Narkose 2x +2x OP-Stress, usw.
wir op.immer -wenn nötig- beide Beine gleichzeitig !
und 10 Tage nach OP kannst du feste Ko.strümpfe ,die gibt es auch in schön schwarz, tragen , auch zur Hochzeit geeignet...

----------


## ullrichkatz

weisse Kompressionsstrümpfe nach Varizen-OP sind unzureichend ! der Druck ist viel zu gering ! Ein fester Ko.verband ist besser , oder nach dem Fäden ziehen, KO,strümpfe vom Sanitätshaus.
Und die 1. 9 Tage tragen auch unsere Pat. die Kompression 24h am Tag , verhindert dicke Blutergüsse, Narben werden schöner , venöser Rückfluss geht schneller , dadurch Thrombosegefahr gemildert...Schmerzen werden fast vollständig verhindert, nur wickeln wie 3 x TÄGLICH  und wenden noch zusätzlich 3x täglich Luftdruck-Wellengeräte ( = Intermittierende Kompression ) an , dann geht es unsern Pat.fast ausnahmslos hervorragend...

----------


## der strumpf

Hallo Zusammen  *Warum Kompressionsstrümpfe?*
Während der Krampfadernoperation wird Gewebe geschädigt, es kommt zu kleinen Blutungen. Direkt nach der OP werden die Beine straff eingebunden, was einer Kompression von mindestens Klasse II entspricht. Durch die Kompression kann es nicht zur Hämatombildung kommen. Hämatome können entzünden und den Heilugsverlauf negativ beeinflussen.   *Wie lange Kompressionsstrümpfe?*
Einbinden Tag und Nacht soll für 2-3 Tage gemacht werden. Vorzugsweise wird anschliessend noch 2 Wochen Tag und Nacht ein Kompressionsstrumpf getragen, gefolgt von 4 Wochen nur tagsüber. Man sollte sich jedoch eine Frage stellen: Ist die Ursache der Krampfadern beseitigt? Oft nicht. Langes Stehen oder Sitzen am Arbeitsplatz, im Auto oder auf Reisen sind weiterhin an der Tagesordnung. Das Rezidiv ist also fast garantiert, wenn keine Prophylaxe betrieben wird. Wer mit Klasse II Strümpfen nicht klar kommt, sollte wenigstens die leichte Klasse I in Erwägung ziehen.  
Schöne Woche und Gruss 
der Strumpf

----------

